# Steinhart Black Sea



## edoze (Mar 30, 2010)

I did a quick search and turned nothing up, so apologies if this is going over old ground, but the Black Sea Russian forum special listed on the Steinhart site under special editions looks just great!

This has to be the most appealing diver design I've seen from Steinhart - a real shame it isn't on general release or I'd be clicking to buy one right now...










http://www.steinhartwatches.de/index.php?id=67&artnr=405&Sel_ID=22#405


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I like the Blancpain 50 Fathoms vintage style of dial and hands. But a 60 mins. bezel could fit better...


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

Saw it yesterday as well. A little small, sized like the ocean black dlc. Maybe at 44 and if it did end up on sale for the public, definitely something I would have ordered.


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

Its funny how almost all limited editions looks better than the originals.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sunrays engravings on the dial are very chic!


----------



## Cobber (May 22, 2010)

edoze said:


> ...This has to be the most appealing diver design I've seen from Steinhart - a real shame it isn't on general release or I'd be clicking to buy one right now...


I totally agree. I like that they're using an original layout for the dial. This is extactly what I was looking for when I bought my Ocean7 G1.
I like the diver's bezel vs. the 24hr one. In reality, though I like having the GMT feature, for the little bit I use it I would prefer to just set the 24hr hand independently and maintain the use of the diver's bezel for important daily things like timing parking meters.:-d


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

The Black Sea looks similar to the upcoming Ocean 2.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Agree with you.
it's one of the Nicest Divers (beside The Triton Models).

all those Pure Steinhart Designs look so NICE. even Nicer than many other High-end Watches on the Market.


----------



## iamdavid (Apr 27, 2011)

damn you steinhart - this is wayy too good looking to be sold on private sales only, if the ocean 1 sold good this i believe takes you to a whole new territory. you've got 320 euros waiting here if you come to your senses


----------



## Permidal (Jun 2, 2011)

This watch not Steinhart's design. Desing was developed by forum.watch.ru members. Gunther has received a proposal to produce a limited edition for members of the forum.


----------



## ZhekaZhuk (Aug 27, 2009)

here is what i would like to see from Stainhart:










Ocean44 GMT the inner 24hr should be in metal finish and at the angle just like the on that says ocean fotry .four


----------



## iamdavid (Apr 27, 2011)

that's actually pretty good.
I'd buy that one too..


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

iamdavid said:


> damn you steinhart - this is wayy too good looking to be sold on private sales only, if the ocean 1 sold good this i believe takes you to a whole new territory. you've got 320 euros waiting here if you come to your senses


It'd be 380€ or higher since it's a Gmt watch, right?


----------



## bortas (Mar 5, 2011)

delco714 said:


> It'd be 380€ or higher since it's a Gmt watch, right?


Actually, it's 328 Euro, but you need a special code to order it. The waiting list is currently full on forum.watch.ru, but I just managed to get #17 reserved for myself since someone had a change of heart. It's was a bit of work since I don't read Russian, but was worth the effort. I'm finally able to buy a special edition Steinhart. Hoo-yah! 

Regards,

Jerome


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

ZhekaZhuk said:


> here is what i would like to see from Stainhart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks great and more original than the current released version


----------



## s2kk (Jun 21, 2011)

24 hour inside and minute on bezel, that makes most sense!
They don't have another watch share similar design, too bad!

All other GMT watches are unable (or difficult) to use as timer....

And this one is unable to order, damn!


----------



## bortas (Mar 5, 2011)

s2kk said:


> And this one is unable to order, damn!


Talk to Lazio on forum.watch.ru. It's time to pay up over there and some members aren't putting their deposits quick enough. You might get lucky like me, I PM'ed him just when someone bailed out so I got to purchase #17. They're talking about a July 1 or 15 deadline to pay up or the reservations are nullified and put up for sale again.

It took me a bit of work and quite a bit of time to hunt this one down, but it was worth the effort. I can't wait to get the watch in my hands! It's everything I want in a dive watch right now. 

Sincerely,

Jerome


----------



## s2kk (Jun 21, 2011)

bortas said:


> Talk to Lazio on forum.watch.ru. It's time to pay up over there and some members aren't putting their deposits quick enough. You might get lucky like me, I PM'ed him just when someone bailed out so I got to purchase #17. They're talking about a July 1 or 15 deadline to pay up or the reservations are nullified and put up for sale again.
> 
> It took me a bit of work and quite a bit of time to hunt this one down, but it was worth the effort. I can't wait to get the watch in my hands! It's everything I want in a dive watch right now.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Jerome!
I also don't speak Russia and trying to read the 300++ page post on that forum with Google translate...
I've sent a PM to Lazio and wish could have some luck.
Never thought it will be THIS difficult to buy a $500 watch:roll:


----------



## BigSteve (Jan 13, 2010)

This watch is simply a "must have".

Gunter, you must be aware that this design (or a slight variant) will be purchased in good numbers by watchuseek members and more.

Congratulations to you and the Russian forum on a spectacular watch.

I have a wanting for this product.


Steve


----------



## bortas (Mar 5, 2011)

s2kk said:


> Never thought it will be THIS difficult to buy a $500 watch:roll:


The way I look at it, all this work just add to the story of the watch when it finally arrives on my wrist. All in all, the exercise was definitely worth it; the Black Sea has all the features I am looking for in a diver, and I love how the watch looks too. I think that this watch will probably become a permanent member of my collection.

Regards,

Jerome


----------



## s2kk (Jun 21, 2011)

bortas said:


> The way I look at it, all this work just add to the story of the watch when it finally arrives on my wrist. All in all, the exercise was definitely worth it; the Black Sea has all the features I am looking for in a diver, and I love how the watch looks too. I think that this watch will probably become a permanent member of my collection.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jerome


True, I hope can get this one in the end.
Thank you again Jerome, I've talked with Lazio and he has put me #3 on the wait list (glad he speaks English), if there are 3 in the list change mind, I will have my chance.
I was already planning to buy a 44 black-red, but now waiting for this one.
Keeping finger crossed...


----------



## bortas (Mar 5, 2011)

s2kk said:


> True, I hope can get this one in the end.
> Thank you again Jerome, I've talked with Lazio and he has put me #3 on the wait list (glad he speaks English), if there are 3 in the list change mind, I will have my chance.
> I was already planning to buy a 44 black-red, but now waiting for this one.
> Keeping finger crossed...


You shouldn't have to wait for too long. At the forum, they're talking about a July 15th deadline to pay up for the members that reserved a number, and if they don't pay by then, the numbers will become available again. Just a few more weeks to wait.

Regards,

Jerome


----------



## Permidal (Jun 2, 2011)

Gunter wrote yesterday to forum.watch.ru:

" my swiss factory start with assembling on end of this week..
So you get on Monday next week some pic.. from assembling..
And for you guys... we will ship out the first watches on next week...
Now the time is coming...
You know it is always not so easy for me this LE watches to produce...
Much work.. no body can belive.. but I like to do this and all you guys get a very unique watch....
Graet..
Thanks gunter."


----------



## bortas (Mar 5, 2011)

Would you happen to have the link to the post. I'm having a bit of a hard time to find in on forum.watch.ru.

Thanks in advance,

Jerome


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm hoping Steinhart does have a non-LE version in the works and they're just teasing up a large audience before releasing it. It does not make business sense to forgo such a large market.


----------



## Permidal (Jun 2, 2011)

bortas said:


> Would you happen to have the link to the post. I'm having a bit of a hard time to find in on forum.watch.ru.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jerome


Im sorry. My mistake. This Gunter's message about Pilot Limited Edition.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I just PM Lazio as well. I hope we don't overwhelm him with messages, but that is one good looking watch. My hope is the PIA it is to register and translate everying from Russian will be enough of a deterent that Lazio isn't too bombarded with hopeful buyers.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

G'day mate,

Steinhart doesn't do a general release version of a L.E model. Kind of takes away from the exclusiveness & all the hard work put into getting the watch designed, engineered then produced. However, it is possible that a spin off model that shares some similarities to the L.E watch is considered for production. It has happened before & will again. Always good to be hopeful just don't hang your hat on the idea.



WatchesNSuits said:


> I'm hoping Steinhart does have a non-LE version in the works and they're just teasing up a large audience before releasing it. It does not make business sense to forgo such a large market.


----------



## franzy (Jul 18, 2010)

BigSteve said:


> This watch is simply a "must have".
> 
> Gunter, you must be aware that this design (or a slight variant) will be purchased in good numbers by watchuseek members and more.
> 
> ...


I agree that this is a cool looking watch and all, but I would imagine that Steinhart has to design watches that appeal to the masses. I think a watch with a more unique design like this can be done in a smaller run and at a somewhat higher price. I mean, look at how long it took for the silver Nav-B limited to sell out. I'm pretty sure Gunther listens to his audience. Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

ZhekaZhuk said:


> here is what i would like to see from Stainhart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me, that is probably the most practical execution of a GMT watch. I like the ability to use the 3 hand set for local time, the GMT hand for "remote" time and still use the rotating bezel for timing - dives, parking meters, steak on the grill - whatever. The purpose of the rotating 24 hour bezel on the GMT watches is to provide the ability to calculate a third time zone, but for me, even as a frequent international traveller, that rarely happens.

I know Zixen has a model that is set up this way and Benerus tried something unique on their World Diver where they had both the countdown and 24 hour numbers engraved on the bezel (not as practical IMO).

I'm thinking Steinhart could produce this design with a relatively small engineering expense and have a unique and very practical option for the dive watch enthusiast.


----------



## bortas (Mar 5, 2011)

Ryeguy said:


> I'm thinking Steinhart could produce this design with a relatively small engineering expense and have a unique and very practical option for the dive watch enthusiast.


I concur with Ryeguy, with one extra suggestion; how about another style of stainless steel bracelet. As much as I like oyster style bracelets, a President or Jubilee or Watchadoo type would make for a nice change for a dive watch.

Other than that, count me among the ones who prefers the 24 hour markings on the dial instead of on the bezel, where minute markers rightly belong. ;-)

Jerome


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

Riker said:


> G'day mate,
> 
> Steinhart doesn't do a general release version of a L.E model. Kind of takes away from the exclusiveness & all the hard work put into getting the watch designed, engineered then produced. However, it is possible that a spin off model that shares some similarities to the L.E watch is considered for production. It has happened before & will again. Always good to be hopeful just don't hang your hat on the idea.


does using silver/chrome markers and hands take away the exclusivity? I'd prefer that instead of the gold.


----------



## rbmcmjr (May 25, 2011)

Ryeguy said:


> To me, that is probably the most practical execution of a GMT watch. I like the ability to use the 3 hand set for local time, the GMT hand for "remote" time and still use the rotating bezel for timing - dives, parking meters, steak on the grill - whatever. The purpose of the rotating 24 hour bezel on the GMT watches is to provide the ability to calculate a third time zone, but for me, even as a frequent international traveller, that rarely happens.


 That's not the way I use it. I set the GMT hand for local and use the bezel to track CUT. This way, when you change time zones while traveling, you merely update the 3-hand set (which also moves the GMT hand) and then rotate the bezel to reflect CUT. For example, here in the Mountain time zone (during daylight savings), I position the bezel with 6 at 12 o'clock. When I go to California on travel, I move it to 7 (and put the hands back an hour).

This way you get the benefits of CUT and can still use the GMT hand as a rudimentary compass (point the GMT hand at the sun and 12 o'clock points north).


----------



## bortas (Mar 5, 2011)

WatchesNSuits said:


> I'm hoping Steinhart does have a non-LE version in the works and they're just teasing up a large audience before releasing it. It does not make business sense to forgo such a large market.


Call me a selfish bastard, but when I found out that the Black Sea was a limited run of 111 pieces, that just made me want it even more. It took some effort to get one and it just makes the Black Sea that much more special to me, and I imagine the other members of forums.watch.ru forum also since they did all the design work for the watch.

Regards,

Jerome


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Riker said:


> G'day mate,
> 
> Steinhart doesn't do a general release version of a L.E model. Kind of takes away from the exclusiveness & all the hard work put into getting the watch designed, engineered then produced. However, it is possible that a spin off model that shares some similarities to the L.E watch is considered for production. It has happened before & will again. Always good to be hopeful just don't hang your hat on the idea.


Actually, what I meant was for Steinhart to make a general release that partly resembled the LE version, I like the design features: ceramic bezel & inner GMT markings that don't distract from the actual time reading.

E.g. different colour scheme, no sub-second markings, different number font, etc.

I definitely understand that the whole point of an LE release is limited numbers.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

rbmcmjr said:


> That's not the way I use it. I set the GMT hand for local and use the bezel to track CUT. This way, when you change time zones while traveling, you merely update the 3-hand set (which also moves the GMT hand) and then rotate the bezel to reflect CUT. For example, here in the Mountain time zone (during daylight savings), I position the bezel with 6 at 12 o'clock. When I go to California on travel, I move it to 7 (and put the hands back an hour).
> 
> This way you get the benefits of CUT and can still use the GMT hand as a rudimentary compass (point the GMT hand at the sun and 12 o'clock points north).


Fair enough, and for someone who wants / needs to know CUT / GMT, local and home time (3 zones) you method works perfectly. I'm just trying to, at a glance, remember to call the kids to say good morning or good night when I am 5 -7 hours different to them! I don't have the need to be extremely precise - just it's about 6 AM, about noon or about 6 PM - good enough for me!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep, I know mate, I was simply giving both ends of the argument. Steinhart won't release a non L.E reproduction of one of it's L.E watches but as has happened previously on a couple of projects they may introduce a non L.E watch that has similarites to an L.E watch.



WatchesNSuits said:


> Actually, what I meant was for Steinhart to make a general release that partly resembled the LE version, I like the design features: ceramic bezel & inner GMT markings that don't distract from the actual time reading.
> 
> E.g. different colour scheme, no sub-second markings, different number font, etc.
> 
> I definitely understand that the whole point of an LE release is limited numbers.


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Has this watch been shipped out already? Pretty excited to see this on Photos... I wanted to get my hands on one too.. but, I think all pieces have been spoken for already.. Great looking diver..


----------



## bortas (Mar 5, 2011)

ice_man said:


> Has this watch been shipped out already? Pretty excited to see this on Photos... I wanted to get my hands on one too.. but, I think all pieces have been spoken for already.. Great looking diver..


According to the Russian forums, the watch should begin shipping in late August, early September, but Gunter didn't specify the year. ;-)

I haven't read anything on the forum that states they sold all the watches. Just do what I did, register on forum.watch.ru, PM a guy named Lazio who's coordinating the list and ask him if there's any numbers left. Another WUS member did the same thing and we're now both waiting for the watch to start shipping.

Regards,

Jerome


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

ZhekaZhuk said:


> here is what i would like to see from Stainhart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Gunter offer to do a special watch for forum members when he replied with the gif for the ocean one club?

Maybe he can do this one


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

bortas said:


> According to the Russian forums, the watch should begin shipping in late August, early September, but Gunter didn't specify the year. ;-)
> 
> I haven't read anything on the forum that states they sold all the watches. Just do what I did, register on forum.watch.ru, PM a guy named Lazio who's coordinating the list and ask him if there's any numbers left. Another WUS member did the same thing and we're now both waiting for the watch to start shipping.
> 
> ...


This, and get to learn how to use a translator application really well!;-)

As my grandmother used to say, "nothing good is ever easy!"


----------



## onomatopia (Oct 8, 2009)

I've paid for mine in full... now the waiting game begins... hopefully not too long...


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful, it's a shame it isn't on general availability.
It does look very Fifty fathoms ish, though I'd have preferred a Fifty Fathoms type 'sapphire crystal' flatter, slightly wider bezel (as found on the FF plus the Seiko SNZH57)


----------



## thilinap (Jul 2, 2011)

*I want this watch STEINHART "Black Sea"*

I was looking for dive watches (I'm no diver :-d) today and I stumbled on this gorgeous baby on Steinhart site.









I saw on some forums that this is a limited edition and is restricted to members of a Russian watch forum. Does anybody know whether this is available to purchase anywhere ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SBC (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I want this watch STEINHART "Black Sea"*

get in line.. i think there is a large number of people trying to get this one

custom for some russian forum... yea sucks about that


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: I want this watch STEINHART "Black Sea"*



thilinap said:


> Does anybody know whether this is available to purchase anywhere ? Thanks in advance.


You're new here, so I'd like to share a helpful tip with you: There's a search feature available in each WUS forum that allows members to see if the information they're after already exists. In this case there's already a thread dealing with this subject, so I've merged your thread with it.


----------



## thilinap (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: I want this watch STEINHART "Black Sea"*



Uwe W. said:


> You're new here, so I'd like to share a helpful tip with you: There's a search feature available in each WUS forum that allows members to see if the information they're after already exists. In this case there's already a thread dealing with this subject, so I've merged your thread with it.


Sorry about that. Anyway looks like I have to stay in line and see. Hopefully they make this a commercial product in future.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: I want this watch STEINHART "Black Sea"*



thilinap said:


> Sorry about that. Anyway looks like I have to stay in line and see. Hopefully they make this a commercial product in future.


Hey, no need to be sorry. It takes a little while to get the hang of using a forum. Good luck with your search - for the watch that is.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: I want this watch STEINHART "Black Sea"*

Welcome thilinap,

Steinhart policy (to date) is that a S.E forum watch isn't converted into a general sale item. Best bet is to get in touch with the Russian forum or monitor sales forums after it is released to the owners. Good luck...



thilinap said:


> Sorry about that. Anyway looks like I have to stay in line and see. Hopefully they make this a commercial product in future.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: I want this watch STEINHART "Black Sea"*

Lazio sent me an email this AM saying....today I have one free position in waiting list so if you still want Steinhart Black Sea I can give you promcode for purchasing....I said yes I do want. I hope to get the code soon. Thanks Lazio!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: I want this watch STEINHART "Black Sea"*



MeWatchYou said:


> Lazio sent me an email this AM saying....today I have one free position in waiting list so if you still want Steinhart Black Sea I can give you promcode for purchasing....I said yes I do want. I hope to get the code soon. Thanks Lazio!


Today Lazio from Watch.Ru emailed me the Promocode. I made the purchase in full for #58 of the Steinhart Black Sea. Now...sadly...the waiting.


----------



## surfers (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I want this watch STEINHART "Black Sea"*

Can anybody help me get a promo code for the black sea?


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: I want this watch STEINHART "Black Sea"*



surfers said:


> Can anybody help me get a promo code for the black sea?


You can send a pm message to Lazio in the Watch.Ru forum and ask if there is an opening for a promo code.?.

Lazio understands english.


----------



## surfers (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I want this watch STEINHART "Black Sea"*



MeWatchYou said:


> You can send a pm message to Lazio in the Watch.Ru forum and ask if there is an opening for a promo code.?.
> 
> Lazio understands english.


Unfortunately, I have encountered some problems registering the Russian website. Can you help me email Lazio if he has a swore promo code for my order?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I just shot over a PM to Lazio, I hope there are some still available, I am in love with watch! 

It took me a good 30 minutes to register and PM him (I did it all on my phone). Just copy and paste main words into google translate and you can find the direct link to Lazio's profile via google search. I did a lot of random clicking and guessing as well.


----------



## stfraw (Jan 12, 2011)

Lazio was fantastic for me. I have #76 reserved, deposit paid. Now, waiting time... I'm sure this watch is going to be tremendous!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

stfraw said:


> Lazio was fantastic for me. I have #76 reserved, deposit paid. Now, waiting time... I'm sure this watch is going to be tremendous!


Just curious, how long ago did you ask Lazio about reserving one? I asked a few weeks ago and sadly all are reserved and paid for .


----------



## stfraw (Jan 12, 2011)

RTea said:


> Just curious, how long ago did you ask Lazio about reserving one? I asked a few weeks ago and sadly all are reserved and paid for .


3 months ago my friend


----------



## tcallre (Sep 29, 2011)

While the Black Sea is a beautiful in design and originality I'd like to see the cool mermaid back offered on some of the other regular production 
divers.


----------



## ctilly (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 hoping that Steinhart releases a second LE batch (perhaps with some in$entive to the designers) or a modified production version. If modified my 2c is for a full 60 minute marked bezel like on the milsub and use the small lume marker below the date. Oh, and since I haven't seen any side shots I don't know how the Black Sea is designed but I prefer the downward arching lugs as opposed to the relatively flat lugs of the Ocean series. Perfection! : )

ctilly: first in line for Black Sea #112!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi ctilly & welcome,

Steinhart will not re-issue the Black Sea, however they do have watches due soon & in the works that utilise some design similarities so keep watch here, in the website & Facebook page.



ctilly said:


> +1 hoping that Steinhart releases a second LE batch (perhaps with some in$entive to the designers) or a modified production version. If modified my 2c is for a full 60 minute marked bezel like on the milsub and use the small lume marker below the date. Oh, and since I haven't seen any side shots I don't know how the Black Sea is designed but I prefer the downward arching lugs as opposed to the relatively flat lugs of the Ocean series. Perfection! : )
> 
> ctilly: first in line for Black Sea #112!


----------



## ctilly (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Riker, looking forward to see the new goods. I can't wait!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Any more insights on these upcoming watches, guess there are no pictures yet or they would be linked here but maybe a clue on when to expect them?


Riker said:


> Hi ctilly & welcome,
> 
> Steinhart will not re-issue the Black Sea, however they do have watches due soon & in the works that utilise some design similarities so keep watch here, in the website & Facebook page.


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

i love the mermaid caseback. hope to see Gunter will use it in more regular release.


----------



## tcallre (Sep 29, 2011)

Give us the mermaid caseback!


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

|>



tcallre said:


> Give us the mermaid caseback!


----------



## PKM (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi all!

A few prototypes from Gunter and forum.watch.ru

For those who are waiting their numbers.))


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks PKM! I've been checking the Russian Forum frequently for photo updates. Kudo's to Andy500 for keeping the project on track. It's starting to look real - I'm starting to get that kid before Christmas feeling!

This watch also goes to show just how versitile the Ocean One case is - and even the historic relationship between the Rolex Sub and the the Blancpain 50 Fathoms.


----------



## shinchan (Oct 21, 2011)

Ryeguy said:


> Thanks PKM! I've been checking the Russian Forum frequently for photo updates. Kudo's to Andy500 for keeping the project on track. It's starting to look real - I'm starting to get that kid before Christmas feeling!
> 
> This watch also goes to show just how versitile the Ocean One case is - and even the historic relationship between the Rolex Sub and the the Blancpain 50 Fathoms.


will this become limited edition??


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

No, it will remain a Special edition for the Russian forum only....



shinchan said:


> will this become limited edition??


----------



## ctilly (Aug 12, 2011)

Very cool watch. Kudos to all involved. |>


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

So any real life pictures yet?


----------



## Redd (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope its nowhere near nice as it looks, as its painful there are so few that most of us will never get to see one in the flesh - never mind owning one


----------



## Permidal (Jun 2, 2011)

Gunther said that BlackSea - the most beautiful divers in his product line. Shipping starts next week. Photos coming soon


----------



## Permidal (Jun 2, 2011)

pre-release version
(incorrect besel will be upgrade)


----------



## stryker58 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been holding off on purchasing a Steinhart in the hopes that a watch similar to this beauty would be the next release under the much promised and awaited Ocean 2. Instead there's yet another huge 45mm, 17mm thick Apollon added to the lineup that the average wrist can't wear.


----------



## markrlondon (Mar 7, 2007)

Permidal said:


> pre-release version
> (incorrect besel will be upgrade)


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Redd said:


> I hope its nowhere near nice as it looks, as its painful there are so few that most of us will never get to see one in the flesh - never mind owning one


Don't worry Redd. I travel to the UK on a regular basis and I'll be sure to take mine with me on a future trip.

Sorry - don't mean to poke fun. I am very excited to hold a number (and do go to the UK quite a lot but rarely see the outside of Heathrow though).


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

I dig that caseback...for obvious reasons. I am guessing no chance to order one right?


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

Sweet looking dial... I suggest Steinhart make something called "Pacific Ocean"


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had to delete a number of posts over the course of this thread pertaining to the buying and selling of this watch. I'll remind everyone that these types of posts are only permitted within the Sales Forum. You are free to discuss the design of this watch if you like, but any posts that deal with purchasing and selling information will be deleted without any further notice. I'd strongly suggest you visit the Russian forum responsible for this watch with any purchasing questions. WUS doesn't host this forum for the purpose of providing a sales outlet for another forum.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Getting close now.


















http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=42970&page=421


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Checking me e-mail daily for Gunther's delivery notification. Not many of these heading to the U.S.A.!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryeguy said:


> Checking me e-mail daily for Gunther's delivery notification. Not many of these heading to the U.S.A.!


Yeah....same here. Guess mine will be in the second shipment.....I hope.

Andy500 from Watch.RU writes,
В принципе, да, на финишной прямой уже...
Гюнтер сегодня сообщил, что в понедельник даст фото готовых часов и первые 30 штук (я так понял, что именно по номерам) будут готовы к отправке.

In principle, yes, at the finish line already ...
Gunther today announced that on Monday will count hours and finished the first 30 pieces (as I understand what the numbers) will be ready for shipment.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

MeWatchYou said:


> Yeah....same here. Guess mine will be in the second shipment.....I hope.
> 
> Andy500 from Watch.RU writes,
> В принципе, да, на финишной прямой уже...
> ...


Andy500 has been great at keeping the process on track. Those Russians are also sticklers for detai! According to serial number I'll in the first wave, but I'm staying patient.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryeguy said:


> Andy500 has been great at keeping the process on track. Those Russians are also sticklers for detai! According to serial number I'll in the first wave, but I'm staying patient.


Andy500 posted more pictures. Some have reported receiving request for final payment.

http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=42970&page=424


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I have received my final invoice as well. I figure two weeks or so to go. When it comes to custom things, like watches, I've learned to be very patient. Gunther has my blessing to take as much time as needed to produce a quality watch. 

The pictures look beatiful though!


----------



## waldoh (Nov 20, 2011)

Man that is one unique beautiful dive style watch with an AMAZING price. 

It's kind of funny that Steinhart is stopping FLEs to focus on developing there own lines. If they released a non-GMT version of this watch it would sell like MAD. 

Anyway congrats to everyone fortunate enough to own the black sea, wear it in good health.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree. Why isn't this part of the regular line up??

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

ttimbo said:


> I agree. Why isn't this part of the regular line up??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


I'm only guessing here, but I thinking it is because the design was created by members of the Russian Watch Forum, so technically it is their design, not Gunther's. Steinhart provides the ability, through his shop, to bring these unique forum creations to life; but to then sell them (or close derivitives of them) as his own would not be right. It would also cause the forum guys to lose some of the specialness of their creation. I know I can have this opinion more easily due to being on the list for this watch, but I would feel the same way about Benarus turning the WUS Dive Forum watch into a stock item.

Trust me, I lust after the "Flying Dutchman" too, so the decision cuts both ways, but I believe Gunther is taking the most honorable route in this decision.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep, pretty much spot on Rye.

All Special edition forum watches use elements/designs that are a collaboration between Steinhart & the forum involved. A lot of time & effort from both sides goes into a forum watch so it is reasonable that these Special editions remain just that, Special editions.

GS has mentioned on a number of occasions he will not make a Special edition forum watch for general sale.

However, elements that are found on forum Special editions are Steinhart designed anyway so there is always going to be some features from a Special edition that find their way into general sale watches. Alternatively, features from a general sale model are also used in Special editons......;-)



Ryeguy said:


> I'm only guessing here, but I thinking it is because the design was created by members of the Russian Watch Forum, so technically it is their design, not Gunther's. Steinhart provides the ability, through his shop, to bring these unique forum creations to life; but to then sell them (or close derivitives of them) as his own would not be right. It would also cause the forum guys to lose some of the specialness of their creation. I know I can have this opinion more easily due to being on the list for this watch, but I would feel the same way about Benarus turning the WUS Dive Forum watch into a stock item.
> 
> Trust me, I lust after the "Flying Dutchman" too, so the decision cuts both ways, but I believe Gunther is taking the most honorable route in this decision.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Riker said:


> However, elements that are found on forum Special editions are Steinhart designed anyway so there is always going to be some features from a Special edition that find their way into general sale watches. Alternatively, features from a general sale model are also used in Special editons......;-)


I understand about forum "special editions" and I know Gunter is an honorable person; nevertheless, as stated above, he is realizing the design and brings production capability, so it should trouble neither forum members or GS to bring forward a model that reflects some design influences seen in the LEs if there's the market for it. Given the favorable comments on the Black Sea, I can only hope this might happen.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

In the future you will see some elements of the Black Sea & other current watches in new models as mentioned. GS isn't concerned about using elements of his own S.E or L.E designs in future models but he will not introduce a S.E forum watch into the general sale lines. Whether there is a call for it or not. Sure he may loose possible sales but he won't sacrifice the efforts of the few that work with him & the team to create their own special watch just to increase sales. I for one would not like to see the Proteus become a general sale watch but I am/was happy for some elements of it be used in future products like we have seen in the Apollon line which uses the interchangeable bezels feature first introduced on Proteus.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Shipping notice received. Hope to be wearing this beauty by next weekend!

I know, I know... Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryeguy said:


> Shipping notice received. Hope to be wearing this beauty by next weekend!
> 
> I know, I know... Pics or it didn't happen!


Very good! A few have reported on WATCH.RU that they too have received tracking numbers. Come on with that second shipment!!!b-)


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Please get drunk and put it in SC ;-)


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

glengoyne17 said:


> Please get drunk and put it in SC ;-)


:-d Halfway there... Lucky for me FedEx still has possession!


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

More Pictures from Andy500 in the WATCH.RU forum.
http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=42970&page=433


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Veno's wrist shot of his new Steinhart Black Sea in the WATCH.RU forum.

http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=42970&page=443


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Does anyone know the design story behind this one? I don't read Russian so it is hard to find. I found the designs but nothing leading up to them. Were there earlier designs? Was it one guy/woman's design? Very curious to the background. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_e (Feb 2, 2012)

Den71is i think its Real name Denis like me Too))
this profile a designer Black Sea & think he speak english)
i send pm him about you interest & may be he answer for all your question
but more details change in procces with all users at russian watch forum


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks. Very curious, maybe there is a first design sketch. Really hope to get one one day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Den71is (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all.
I'm Denis. Thanks for the interest.
Well, I don't know what can I tell about the story of creation. I just made the final rendering, with some little modifications, but the first design was developed by forum users. 








In this watch I made the design for the back cover: Black Sea and Mermaid.
















Completely my designs - Napoleon and Tulips (two pcs).

























﻿


----------



## Den71is (Dec 27, 2011)

Now I work with Bronze and steel blue-white Marina.


















And thinking about....

















...just wishes, wishes


----------



## markrlondon (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, some stunning design ideas there!


----------



## Den71is (Dec 27, 2011)

markrlondon said:


> Wow, some stunning design ideas there!


Thanx


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

You have a gift man! Great designs. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Black Sea is the best of them all. 

Do you work in design? Or just a hobby?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Den71is (Dec 27, 2011)

glengoyne17 said:


> You have a gift man! Great designs. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Black Sea is the best of them all.
> 
> Do you work in design? Or just a hobby?


Thanks for the good words. It's just hobby.


----------



## d_e (Feb 2, 2012)

my vioce for Black Sea (as owner)))) & from new the best Blue Marina [Голубой Марин))))]


----------



## Den71is (Dec 27, 2011)

My heart belongs to Napoleon )))))))))

What Blue Marine? White-blue or bronze blue?


----------



## d_e (Feb 2, 2012)

of couse White-Blue) very garmonic design... remember me alice in wonderland
giloshe - like alice fall in rabbit hole)))


----------



## Den71is (Dec 27, 2011)

d_e said:


> giloshe - like alice fall in rabbit hole)))


Funny )))). This model has an interesting and serious conception "Around the World". You can read on watch.ru.


----------



## tm.chen (Nov 23, 2010)

these are some seriously awesome designs. I wish that steinhart would make plans for the salamander and the blue/white marina.


----------

